# Shootouts on film...



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I know the topic of guns in movies has been brought up before, but I've come across some sacred free time, and was going to catch up on some movies. 

I saw Collateral with Tom Cruise and Jamie Fox when it was in theater and remember being pretty imprressed with the technical level of some of the shootouts. Any other suggestions?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Way of the Gun (overall not a very good movie but the gun work is fantastic)
3:10 to Yuma (the newer one)
Open Range


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

How about:
1. Heat
2. Equilibrium
3. Taken
4. Boondock Saints
5. Dirty Harry
6. Die Hard Series 
7. SWAT

Not all of these are extrememly technical, like Colatteral was, but theyre all good flicks...:smt033


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Can't forget _Shooter_! :mrgreen:

_Black Hawk Down_ and _Tears of the Sun_ have some pretty cool scenes as well.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Way of the Gun (overall not a very good movie but the gun work is fantastic)
> 3:10 to Yuma (the newer one)
> Open Range


A big +1 on these. I actually watched Way of the Gun with the directors commentary once and he said they really strived to get the technical aspects of the gun work as accurate as possible. Everything from firing the correct number of rounds, finger inside the trigger guard only when they were serious about shooting, etc... Although, he admitted there is a scene toward the end where they shot 12 rounds out of a 1911. 

I'd like to also add _Quigley Down Under_ to the list for some old school sniping action.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

:smt071+1 for Way of the Gun!!

Also, one of my favorites, Pulp Fiction.

Desperados and Goodfellas are good ones too.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

falchunt said:


> 4. Boondock Saints


Oh yeah... Boondocks was classic.

Try watching El Mariachi (Desporado)


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hard to beat "Valdez is Coming" with Bert Lancaster. Damn fine flick.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I just saw the official trailer for boondock saints 2 all saints day on youtube...it looks amazing.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn, they were supposed to release the second one for years. Can't believe its coming out so soon. 
Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

Tombstone with Kurt Russell
Mr. & Mrs Smith


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely one of the coolest shootouts I've seen lately unpecador


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)




----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

unpecador said:


> [yt]
> 
> 
> 
> [/yt]


OMG I can't believe I forgot _Shoot 'Em Up!_ That movie was hilarious! Completely unrealistic, but hilarious fun! :smt023:smt023


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

The fight scenes in Blook Diamond are good...especially some of DiCaprio's work.

Saving Private Ryan......when Billy Pepper's character is sniping Nazi's in rapid succession from the window in the church steeple. It was right before he get blown up from the tank's canon. Love that scene!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Main_Page 
Is a database of guns in movies. You can pretty much pick a weapon then see what it's been in. Plus they review some movies there. So it's a pretty cool place to check out.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

A little bit off topic here but my wife and I recently went to see Couples Retreat with Vince Vaughn and there is a scene where Vaughns character is awaked by a noise downstairs and retrieves a handgun from a locked safe and goes to investigate. Its one of his stupid friends who is actually breaking in a sliding glass door and Vaughn nearly shoots him. The scene is played for laughs of course but I was expecting some lecture from the friend about how Vaughn nearly killed him or a tirade from his wife about why he insist on keeping that "stupid" gun in the house. Instead its barely mentioned and the tone seems to be that the friend character was an idiot for breaking in, not Vaughn for having a firearm. Not a big deal unless you've rolled your eyes at the some of the stupid things that are said in typical hollywood movies and it surprised me.


----------

